# Uber: Making Earnings Easier to Understand



## FastEddie47 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anybody find the text about passenger fares not being related to what you are paid disturbing?

Making Earnings Easier to Understand
Hi,

Our commitment to you is to be clear and straightforward about your earnings. We're making a number of changes that will make your earnings easier to understand and access. We will also be updating our driver partner agreement to more clearly reflect the way you earn. This will take effect on Monday, May 22nd.

These updates will not change your earnings. This is not a rate cut. You'll earn the same amount, for the same trip, on Monday, as you do today.

Here are the changes we're making:

Easier to understand rates - You'll see the exact rates you earn for every minute and every mile you drive. Previously, you needed to deduct Uber's service fee from your rates to determine your earnings. Now, no math is required. You'll always know exactly what you'll earn. Rates are based on your Uber activation date. You can see all the rates at XXXXXXX starting Monday.

Clearer in-app earnings pages - In response to your requests for more clarity in our earnings calculations, we have updated our trip receipts. You'll see a clear breakdown of how your trip earnings were calculated. These details include minimum or base fare, plus time and distance, and any promotions. Fare details, including what the rider paid and Uber's service fee, can be viewed by tapping "Fare Details" on the trip receipt.

Faster fare receipts - Seeing what you earn in real-time is important. Our goal is to have earnings details available in the app within 15 seconds after a trip ends.

Cash out more earnings, anytime - We're making Boost available for immediate cash out through Instant Pay. This summer, look for us to do the same with earnings from Quest.

As part of our effort to make earnings straightforward and easy to understand, we're also updating our driver partner agreement. These changes reflect that there are times when what a rider pays may be higher or lower than what you earn for a trip. Separating rider payments from driver fares allows us to keep your rates consistent, while offering new ride options like subscriptions. You'll continue to earn based on the minimum and/or base fare, time and distance rates, plus applicable promotions as you do today. The next time you go online you'll receive an in-app notification and agreement request for the updated driver partner agreement.

To experience these updates you will need to update your driver app. Please update to the latest version of the Android or iOS app before May 21st. After that, updating your app will be required to go online and drive.

We hope these changes will improve your driving experience and provide more clarity about your earnings.

Thank you for choosing to drive with Uber.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

this would be more disturbing on the rider end... as a driver, i will gladly tell riders what's going on and if they want to pursue this case, they should go ahead afterall if they are just going to pay based on what they are willing to pay instead of a proper fare calculation which is ridiculous.


----------



## FastEddie47 (Jan 10, 2017)

The line highlighted above concerns me. Perhaps I'm being concerned without reason, but it seems to be saying that Uber could charge riders more, but that drivers may not receive more. The idea of "flat" pay doesn't thrill me.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

FastEddie47 said:


> The line highlighted above concerns me. Perhaps I'm being concerned without reason, but it seems to be saying that Uber could charge riders more, but that drivers may not receive more. The idea of "flat" pay doesn't thrill me.


This sad thing is... this doesn't even surprise me anymore.

I wrote uber off as a lost cause and view this shenanigans as speeding up the end.

I can only hope that whomever steps in to fill the void treats us better.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

DO NOT SIGN, IF WE SIGN JUNO LYFT AND GETT WILL FOLLOW, WE MUST FOR ONCE STICK TOGETHER ON THIS!!!


----------

